# Scabby potatoes ??



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Looking for some theories on "scabby potatoes" red potatoes from certified seed, most of the big ones are scabby, the smaller ones in the same hill are sometimes nice and smooth. newly broken patch of soil too.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably the new soil. Was the soil grass? If it was it could be wire worms. It could also be rain damage. The skin gets kinda pruney if the ground is overly wet. 

Potatoes get blemishes for many reasons. Do you have a picture? If they aren't in great shape don't try to store them for a long time. But they are generally fine to eat.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Had that happen to us one year. It was new soil and when we took them to a local for suggestions they said it was too much fertilizer that caused it. We have seen it happen since when the soil was too rich. :dunno:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I did some net searching, the scab that we have are probably caused by the soil not being Acidic enough, so no more manure for a while.


----------

